# EB Survivor Challenge 4



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 25, 2014)

Each team will start a thread on a topic of their choosing in the STB forum. The thread can be started now and will be open to conversation until Friday sometime around midnight... Based on when I'm able to close it. The team whose thread has the most posts in it (by non-team members) will be the winner.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 25, 2014)

Ohhhh...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

This could be trouble.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

Do we have to reveal what the thread is?

I'm assuming it has to have been started prior to this post?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Was I voted out?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

If it was not you was me. I voted myself out.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 25, 2014)

RG, you were voted out. I think you should go ahead and permanently ban everyone on your team.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 25, 2014)

Who wants to buy a spammer?


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah, owners revenge at its finest.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

RW, how about another 10k?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm gonna start my own game and none of you are going to be able to play!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 25, 2014)

Well you have to reveal it to me at least and it can be started whenever you want... Just can't be one that was already going before I posted the challenge.


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

You people were supposed to hide this BS in the Games forum! Now you've got the regular one all full of craziness!



Spoiler



Just kidding. Spam away.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

have any of you seen this thread? http://www.lemonparty.org


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

^Get off my....lawn!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

how many spins?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Mike may have to name his next child "Karma."


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't have a kid if you ain't bumpin ugliest Matt.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

^ he's right


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> have any of you seen this thread?  http://www.lemonparty.org


WTF


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you seen this thread? http://www.lemonparty.org
> ...


lmao! No one's pulled that one off in a long time, good work RG!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you seen this thread? http://www.lemonparty.org
> ...


Yeah, I'm glad I wasn't at work when I clicked on that one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 27, 2014)

Ahh the sweet smell of a successful challenge!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol.. much to learn they have


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> have any of you seen this thread? http://www.lemonparty.org




I actually hovered over that link to make sure it didn't go to something other than Lemon Party...sort of a reverse troll. I don't think I've ever seen that work when somebody blatantly posted the link.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 27, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you seen this thread? http://www.lemonparty.org
> ...


I'm new here.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

matt267 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Are you new to the internet? :huh:


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Welcome to oz, would you like a new pair of shiny red shoes?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


I must be. I Just learned what being rickroll'd is too.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2014)

matt267 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


There are worse things out there then that, so be careful what you click on.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

I tried to Google some of the old stuff and a lot of what I fell for is gone now...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I've wanted to figure out a way to do that on Facebook...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah the link previews make that hard...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2014)

You can disable link previews. But only if you're a digital Jedi....


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

Considering half the time I can't even connect to the world wide web and am gore's internet... I don't think I will attempt to tackle that...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 28, 2014)

Okay, game threads have been locked. Results are being processed.

Frozen Chosen's group posted the NJ wife prego with 4th kid thread. I gotta say, I loved it. It was edgy and dirty and clever and I absolutely loved the ingenuity that went into it. If anybody got offended, that's unfortunate, because it was so freaking ingenius.

HBB's group posted actually a bunch of threads, which I also thought was very smart, they cast their net wide and tried to catch a bunch of fish in at least one of them... unfortunately, they had to resort to all out warfare to compete and then it was an all out spam fest.

I am thoroughly pleased with both teams during this challenge, it was a good one, thanks for the enthusiasm and effort, it made it fun.

Now, a couple other items.

Roscodog, peewee, and dug are disqualified from the prego thread, because they are aliases... and I've got proof, so don't make me out you to the public by claiming that they aren't.

Stay tuned for the results after I do some tabulating.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 28, 2014)

I think we will need to rely on bonus points for creativity to win...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 28, 2014)

Also, Frozen Chosen (the alias) doesn't count for HBB because that's a member alias...

Total non-member posts for Frozen Chosen (or member alias posts) = 63

Total non-member posts for HBB (or member alias posts) = 409

Congratulations HBB.

Frozen Chosen, you must vote off a member... PM me your choice to vote off.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 28, 2014)

No creativity points? Boo. I vote off Sapper.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey, I said I loved your concept! But, you know, when you're beaten by over 350 points, there's not much I can do... also, one might argue you took a chance on your choice and it backfired. It was one hell of a concept though, I'll give you that. I saw it and immeidately thought you guys were onto something. The problem of course is that it got too popular, way too fast.

Still loved it though.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Also, Frozen Chosen (the alias) doesn't count for HBB because that's a member alias...
> 
> Total non-member posts for Frozen Chosen (or member alias posts) = 63
> 
> ...










Me, CW and RW did


----------



## csb (Mar 1, 2014)

Boo. Creativity should win.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

csb said:


> Boo. Creativity should win.


Thus. I spent apart iftpday s spaaming by takling to a friggun pixture of volleyballl rhays creator.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 1, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Boo. Creativity should win.
> ...


Off to the drunk tank for you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Apparently I was there too


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 1, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> No creativity points? Boo. I vote off Sapper.


Creativity points were awarded! But they were negated by the penalty points for abuse of moderator powers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

Damn it!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm gonna drink this non-win off in New Orleans.


----------



## Dug (Mar 1, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Roscodog, peewee, and dug are disqualified from the prego thread, because they are aliases... and I've got proof, so don't make me out you to the public by claiming that they aren't.




I do not like the cone of shame.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 1, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > No creativity points? Boo. I vote off Sapper.
> ...


I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I do...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 1, 2014)

:dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

So isn't this the point where the tribes become one


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm thinking there will be a reshuffling, but not making a combined tribe yet. Still too many people. Need to lose a couple more before that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Frozen Chosen (the alias) doesn't count for HBB because that's a member alias...
> ...




Old age and treachery will always trump youth and enthusiasm.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 3, 2014)

^ So I can be considered part of the League of EB Curmudgeons now? --&gt; ldman:


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 3, 2014)

^^^ No.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

I thought curmudgeons were strictly male things, but dunno.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Termagant, then?


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"Get off my flower beds!"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Also, Frozen Chosen (the alias) doesn't count for HBB because that's a member alias...
> 
> Total non-member posts for Frozen Chosen (or member alias posts) = 63
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Termagant, then?




That seems to be like a virago.



YMZ PE said:


> "Get off my flower beds!"




LOL! :thumbs:

I heard a guy get a lecture once about flooding some woman's gerber daisies. We still laugh about that twenty some odd years on. Who the heck puts a garden in a stream bed, for Pete's sake?


----------

